# Yet another Telecom extra 55 cm



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Ticks me off when I see the "no Paypal" .

Why would I send a Money Order to Holland and HOPE that the bike frame would arrive some day??

http://cgi.ebay.ca/EDDY-MERCKX-Cors...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That seems to be the trend lately with many of these "NOS" frames. Do you guys think there are really _that_ many NOS team frames just lying around out there? Seems odd to me that they keep coming up on a regular basis.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't think they are quite as coveted in Europe as they are here.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Fivethumbs said:


> I don't think they are quite as coveted in Europe as they are here.


 I saw an interview with Eddy Merckx at his factory. They asked him about steel frame production, and he laughed and said it was virtually zero and that the only ones who want steel frames are the americans for some reason.


----------

